# Große Barbe - was nun?



## chakstar (22. August 2007)

Hiho!

Gestern habe hatte ich die Ehre, ne 72er Barbe mit über 3 Kilo zu landen. Jetzt hab ich das Viech filetiert und die großen Bauchgräten entfernt.
War ein Weibchen, es war schon wieder Laich angesetzt. Hab mal gelesen, dass der Laich und das Fleisch drumherum giftig ist! Stimmt das und wenn ja muss ich die Filets nu wegschmeißen?
Falls nein, wüsste ich gerne was ich mit der Barbe machen soll, weil ich zieh bestimmt nich alle Gräten raus #q . Hab hier dann auch noch n Filet einer kleinen Barbe (war ein Männchen :q) und von nem großen Brassen rumliegen. 
Das einzige was mir einfällt ohne die Gräten entfernen zu müssen wäre durchn Wolf drehen und Frikadellen machen (hab ich zwar noch nie gemacht, wird aber zu schaffen sein |rolleyes ).
Aber natürlich nur, wenn ich das Fleisch essen kann und ich nicht an dem Gioft zu Grunde gehen muss :v

Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus!


----------



## carpcatcher07 (22. August 2007)

*AW: Große Barbe - was nun?*

Ich weiß nicht genau, aber ich glaube ich habe gehört das der rogner von den Barben giftig sein soll!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. August 2007)

*AW: Große Barbe - was nun?*

Wieso hollst du dann den Fisch mit????

mfg Flo


----------



## chakstar (22. August 2007)

*AW: Große Barbe - was nun?*

Naja erstens kann ich ja nich riechen, dass der Fisch n Weibchen ist und zweitens das er bzw. sie noch nicht abgelaicht hat! Deswegen frag ich hier, ob ich das Fleisch trotzdem essen kann oder nicht. Ich angel auch, zwar nicht nur aber auch damit ich die Fische essen kann 
Rausgefunden hab ich, dass der Rogen selbst giftig is. Nur bei der Frage ob das Bauchfleisch auch giftig ist hab ich noch nix eindeutiges gefunden


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. August 2007)

*AW: Große Barbe - was nun?*

Kann ich dir auch nicht genau sagen

Naja Brassen und Barben behutsam zurücksetzen Das lohnt sich nichtmal das Schuppen

mfg Flo


----------



## chakstar (22. August 2007)

*AW: Große Barbe - was nun?*

Das Problem is, dass die Barbe sehr gut schmeckt #c


----------



## Käptn Nemo (22. August 2007)

*AW: Große Barbe - was nun?*

barben sind wenn überhaupt nur während der laichzeit giftig also wenn der rogen richtig ausgebildet is 

zur zubereitung kümmer dich darum das möglichst alle gräten raus kommen sonst haste net allzu viel spass an dem tier


----------



## chakstar (22. August 2007)

*AW: Große Barbe - was nun?*

Naja ich dachte sowieso dass ich Frikadellen mache, da gehn die Gräten mit durchn Wolf und können somit ja mitgegessen werden oder?
Also du meinst ich kann die jetzt essen? Is aber schon komisch, dass die so kurz nach der Laichzeit schon wieder soviel Laich angsetzt hat oder? Kann es sein, dass der Fisch gar nicht abgelaicht hat oder so?


----------



## chakstar (22. August 2007)

*AW: Große Barbe - was nun?*

Habe grad das gefunden:

"Auch heimische Fische   enthalten Gift Aal und Neunauge im Blut,   Barbe, Karpfen, Hecht im   Rogen. Da Blut und Rogen nicht mitverzehrt werden sind Vergiftungen (Atemlähmungen,   Brechdurchfälle) aber selten."

Also geht denke ich mal keine Gefahr aus, da man die inneren Bauchlappen sowieso größtenteils entfernt, da dort ja die großen, dicken Gräten sind die wohl erst durch mehrmaliges Wolfen zerstört werden würden! Und da liegen der Rogen schließlich an, der bei der Barbe wie gesagt schon ziemlich laichfertig aussah. 
Gibts das denn, dass ein Fisch nicht ablaicht in der Laichzeit oder erst später? Da hab ich keine Ahnung von, würde mich aber interessieren!


----------

